# VES owners manual / Leather seats protector



## WhyteRoutan (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello everyone!
A new Routan owner here. Got a great deal and couldn't resist! 09 White Highline with Tow, VES, and Alloy rims.
I have 2 questions:
1. for those that got the VES system with the 2 screens:
Did you get a VES manual?

I asked the salesperson when we picked it up but he said that it didn't come with one. 

Just wondering and if someone can let me know that would be great! I have to figure out how to play 2 different DVDs at the same time.
2. For those with Leather seats, what product did you use to protect them. I have been looking at Scotchguard but it says not to use on Leather. I didn't take the Rustproof/Paint/protector package. I went with Krown.

So far the Routan has been great! I do get the windnoise between 80-100kmph and will look into how to get it fixed.
Next....winter tires!!
Thanks!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: VES owners manual / Leather seats protector (WhyteRoutan)*

Yes, there is a seperate manual for the VES. You should have received one with your new Routan.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: VES owners manual / Leather seats protector (cscsc)*

To play 2 DVD's at the same time will require you to have a DVD in the slot for the DVD player located below the HVAC controls, and another DVD loaded into the media player in the Head Unit (hit the open/close button). Once the DVD's are loaded, you simply have to navigate through the menu for rear VES, and play the DVD's on the individual units. Sounds more complicated than it really is, it's just a matter of playing with the buttons. There should have been a manual, I would go back to the dealership if I were you.
Good luck and enjoy the new ride!


----------



## WhyteRoutan (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: VES owners manual / Leather seats protector (GTI-2007)*

Thanks guys. I will talk with the dealer!
Did you do anything to protect your leather seats? Trying to find something to use.
Also, did you guys get a cargo mat? With all the salt and a stroller I am looking at getting something to protect the carpet.
thanks


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: VES owners manual / Leather seats protector (WhyteRoutan)*

Well as far as the cargo mat goes, I was going to order the drop in bin from Chrysler, which was just a little less than $250, but in the end I decided to make a trip to the Home Depot and purchase a piece of rubber runner, which is 48 inches wide, and enough to no only cover the trunk space but with a little trimming goes up the sides to keep the water and debris from the stroller wheels from dirtying the carpets. Total cost, $15.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VES owners manual / Leather seats protector (GTI-2007)*

I am selling my OEM cargo mat in the Routan classifieds


----------

